# is there a way to fix this? (paint)



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Ive been travelling for the past month and out of the country so i decided to loan the car to my girlfriend. Guess what I get to come back to .








What are my options? I dont want to spend too much and I dont need it looking new, just want to make this look less obvious.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

MjC said:


> Guess what I get to come back to .


A scratched car, or a scratched car and no girlfriend?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

MjC said:


> Ive been travelling for the past month and out of the country so i decided to loan the car to my girlfriend. Guess what I get to come back to .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would take it to your dealer body shop and get an estimate.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Take it to a GOOD BS and get an estimate. If its way too much, you can do it yourself but at least in my case it would be a much lesser quality. You can pop the side marker out and get some 1000 grit or even higher wet sandpaper and start rubbing lightly to see how much is scuff marks on top of the paint and how much is through it. Keep the paper wet and go slowly. Make sure you have good lighting, so you can see the details. 

Personally, I'd just bite the bullet and pay to have it professionally done. It would bug me too much every time I walked by it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with the post above, I would do the same and get an estimate...but I've also been quoted $400+ for a scuff like that before soo it's up to you.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ex-Girlfriend you mean?

Get different quotes on body shops
Make them all compete and get best price
DONE


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

this is why i dont like to lend out my car =[
btw still girlfriend, i love my car and it really bothers me but in the end, its still just a car, didnt even scream at her.
Ill check some local body shops and see what they quote me. Paint is completely gouged out below the side marker. Cant even use touch up pens sighh. just a thought, if its too expensive, im just gonna cover it up with some stupid sticker.
thanks for inputs


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Whatever estimate is the lowest you should have your girlfriend pay half since she's the one that caused the damage to your car.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Whatever estimate is the lowest you should have your girlfriend pay half since she's the one that caused the damage to your car.


if she didn't offer to pay, and you are in a serious relationship, just pay for it ....


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you buddy only I was the one driving and I scraped into my wife's car lol. I've been pondering what I should do as well. I think in my case I'm gonna ask the dealership for a quote. 
For both of our sakes does anybody know if that will increase our insurance if going through insurance? Wonder if I could go through my homeowners since I did it in my driveway. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tjax said:


> I'm in the same boat as you buddy only I was the one driving and I scraped into my wife's car lol. I've been pondering what I should do as well. I think in my case I'm gonna ask the dealership for a quote.
> For both of our sakes does anybody know if that will increase our insurance if going through insurance? Wonder if I could go through my homeowners since I did it in my driveway.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


If they wish to do so they can, you costed them money so if they jack it up a few bucks, dont be suprised. Is it considerably over the deductible the damage?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

20131pz69 said:


> if she didn't offer to pay


I hope she at least offered to pay for the damages. In a serious relationship or not, it's just good etiquette to ask. I would have likely killed my wife if she did this, lol! I always tell her that she's not driving my cruze when i get it especially because she always seems to take corners too short, lol!


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

You could look into Getting a new front bumper 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey tjax and MJC

For smaller scratches you can get a small can of touch up paint from your dealer. Most dealers sell them. All you will need is your RPO color code which I can provide if you private message me your VIN. I am just a private message away. Hope this helps. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I hope she at least offered to pay for the damages. In a serious relationship or not, it's just good etiquette to ask. I would have likely killed my wife if she did this, lol! I always tell her that she's not driving my cruze when i get it especially because she always seems to take corners too short, lol!


tell me about it... i get so worried when i see her take corners too.
she did offer to cover all the repair costs and left 200$ in my car. being a nice guy though, im going to return it and just solve this problem myself. 

new front bumper is definitely out of the question. i sadly dont have that kind of money =[


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Jackie I may look into that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MjC said:


> tell me about it... i get so worried when i see her take corners too.
> she did offer to cover all the repair costs and left 200$ in my car. being a nice guy though, im going to return it and just solve this problem myself.
> 
> new front bumper is definitely out of the question. i sadly dont have that kind of money =[


Good job man. Good to see gentlemen are still in existence.

Now dump her :wavetowel2: 

Just busting your chops lol any quotes yet?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Good job man. Good to see gentlemen are still in existence.
> 
> Now dump her :wavetowel2:
> 
> Just busting your chops lol any quotes yet?


been really busy lately so i havent bothered to get any quotes yet. I think as the days pass, the motivation to fix this is slipping away lol.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Try a magic eraser on it. One of those followed by mothers scratch remover and some wax saved my butt then I was stupid and caught my mirror backing into the garage. It won't help if paint is missing but it will take off anything on the paint. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

start with a gentle compound and see how much will come out. then if that doesn't work go to a wet sanding with a high grit sandpaper to see what comes out. 

If you don't want to do that you could always just try some touch up paint and see how it looks. It won't be perfect but it won't be noticeable. The lens part you could try some plastic restorer otherwise you will need to replace it. 

Overall that isn't too bad and you can make that look decent and hardly noticeable.


----------

